# whats the best breed?



## Horse Feather (Nov 26, 2011)

Im a beggina, and need a cool, confiedent, westeren horse, to start doing barrles on i love paints, and appys any suggestion would be helpful. thank you!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Don't focus on the breed so much as the individual horse. Many Quarter Horses are good, calm Western horses, as are Paints, though Appys are known to have a bit of an attitude. Of course, this is a generalization, and there are many great beginner horses in every breed. Look for a well-broke schoolmaster to learn on. Good luck!

EQ


----------



## Horse Feather (Nov 26, 2011)

Thank You! Ill keep that in mind.


----------



## KaylaMarie96 (Dec 5, 2011)

Horse Feather said:


> Thank You! Ill keep that in mind.


I have a quarter horse and he's amazing. He has all the "western horse" things I love. So if you're looking for a great western horse get a quarter


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Quarter horses are the typical "western" horse, as are paints but crosses are always good. Look for personality above anything else, though (except for soundness or course)


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

I've seen plenty of thoroughbreds that were just as good as quarter horses at western sports. And my quarter horse/ arabian beat the quarter horses every time he entered the competitions- he's a fast little guy! I really like crosses, and for western sports, quarter horse crosses- appendixes, quarabs. I'd look into those also. BUT. Most of all, keep in mind that it's the individual horse that counts, and how well you work with them- not just the breed! Good luck!


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm a big fan of Andalusians. They can be good at Western, but I hear very good things about QH/Andalusian crosses ("Azteca") as well.


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

Quarter Horses. Hands down.


----------



## Horse Feather (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks for all the help I bought a 6 year old quarter horse mare you can go see pics of her in my horses she is really short but we fit 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

verona1016 said:


> I'm a big fan of Andalusians. They can be good at Western, but I hear very good things about QH/Andalusian crosses ("Azteca") as well.


 Agreed, but I've never seen one below 5000...


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I would say a Quarter Horse mix 
ie Quarter Horse/Arab


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

soenjer55 said:


> Agreed, but I've never seen one below 5000...


Purebred Andalusians, no, but I see plenty of Aztecas below $5k in my area.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Appaloosas are stubborn but they're wonderful horses. Paints quarters etc are all good
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

SarahAnn said:


> Quarter Horses. Hands down.


Actually, Quarterhorses are pretty decent - one of the better of the lesser breeds...:rofl:


----------

